# [RISOLTO]far andare le periferiche sulla pcmci usb 2

## turborocket

da dove comincio???intanto credo di averla compilata nel kernel(anche se aspetto qualche howto oppure qualche anima buona che mi dica cosa fare per avere la cnferma che la pcmci funzioni correttamente)

EDIT:

ho controllato nel kernel e ho attivato questo

```
<*> PCMCIA/CardBus support                                                               

[*]   Enable PCMCIA debugging                                                            

< >   CardBus yenta-compatible bridge support                                     

< >   Cirrus PD6729 compatible bridge support                                     

< >   i82092 compatible bridge support                                                  

< >   i82365 compatible bridge support                                                   

< >   Databook TCIC host bridge support

```

possono bastare?

cmq se collego il lettore mp3 alla pcmci non si accendo(quindi non gli arriva segnale perche se lo collego all'usb normale si accende e si mette in comunicazione,conclusioni per il momento non va come deve)

suggerimenti?Last edited by turborocket on Sat Nov 06, 2004 11:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## grentis

Anche io ho una scheda pcmcia per usb2.

Ora non sono a casa e quindi non posso controllare i moduli del kernel utilizzati, ma posso dirti cmq che funziona il tutto alla grande

Dopo se riesco posto i moduli utilizzati da me...

----------

## grentis

Rieccomi...

allora:

```
CONFIG_PCMCIA

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA

CONFIG_SCSI_PCMCIA

CONFIG_PCMCIA_AHA152X

CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NINJA_SCSI

CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC

CONFIG_PCMCIA_SERIAL_CS

```

Tieni conto che io uso il kernel 2.4.27 e non ho idea se tutti i moduli sopra sono necessari

ciao

----------

## turborocket

bene sono contento che vada tutto bene

come faccio a farli andare?potresti dirmi i passi fondamentali per caricarli etcetc?

----------

## grentis

Guarda, io uso hotplug e con quei moduli compilati nel kernel la scheda viene riconsciuta tranquillamente da sola.

Quando attacco una periferica (nel mio caso hd esterno) devo solo montare la periferica come se fosse un /dev/sda(sdb...etc) normale.

Nient'altro

----------

## turborocket

come faccio caricare quei moduli nel kernel????

----------

## grentis

devi ricompilare il kernel aggiungendoli come moduli.

Trovi diversi post su come fare a seconda della versione del tuo kernel

Ciao

----------

## turborocket

lo so che devo compilare il kernel attivando i moduli...ma dove sono...in ce ramo del kernel?

----------

## grentis

Scusa, non avevo capito...

cmq c'è un ramo chiamato PCMCIA/CardBus support

Dovrebbero essere tutti li dentro

----------

## turborocket

ho trovato questi in 

```

Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)  --->   

      PCMCIA/CardBus support  --->

          <*> PCMCIA/CardBus support                                                               

           [*]   Enable PCMCIA debugging                                                            

           < >   CardBus yenta-compatible bridge support                                     

           < >   Cirrus PD6729 compatible bridge support                                     

           < >   i82092 compatible bridge support                                                  

           < >   i82365 compatible bridge support                                                   

           < >   Databook TCIC host bridge support

```

ma tutti gli altri che hai detto te dove sono?(dimmi se ne devo attivare altri tra quello che ho messo nel CODE)

----------

## grentis

Di quelli io ho selezionato anche 

- i82092

- i82365

C'è qualcosa anche in 

- Parallel Port support

Tanto in 

- IDE,ATA e ATAPI Block Devices

- SCSI Support  (verso il fondo)

Penso sia tutto...

scusa se non riesco a essere più preciso ma sto cercando di ricavare le informazioni dal mio pc col vnc (non sono a casa)

----------

## turborocket

 *Quote:*   

> Tanto in
> 
> - IDE,ATA e ATAPI Block Devices
> 
> - SCSI Support (verso il fondo) 

 

[/quote]

questi ho problemi a trovarli

forse sono

```
 <M>     SCSI emulation support

<*>     Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support

<*>     PCMCIA IDE support

```

bastano questi?

 *Quote:*   

> Di quelli io ho selezionato anche
> 
> - i82092
> 
> - i82365
> ...

 

questi ultimi gli ho trovati tutti

----------

## grentis

Si, dovrebbero essere quelli...

poi facci sapere se funziona il tutto!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## turborocket

allora ho compilato quelli che ti ho quotato prima ed ho eseguito il nuovo kernel però quando collego la periferica(rilevata dal kernel come usb mass storage se lo collego all'usb normale)alla pcmci non da segni di vita...come se non fosse collegata...perché?

----------

## grentis

Proprio non so, 

io ho compilato esattamente le stesse cose ma a me funziona tranquillamente.

----------

## turborocket

qualcunaltro sa dirmi come posso fare a vedere se è tutto funzionante?che comando posso utilizzare per vedere se esistono log della scheda?

----------

## turborocket

grentis 

spiegami bene cosa hai fatto per far funzionare l'hd e l'usb sulla pcmci....che comandi hai dato?hai emerso qualche cosa?

fammi un passo passo di quello che hai fatto e se puoi/vuoi posta le opzioni(con i vari rami)del kernel che ti sono serivte per far andare tutto

poi una domanda

dentro Devicedrivers-->scsi device support-->pcmci scsi adapter support

hai attivato qualch modulo?

----------

## grentis

Allora: 

1) ho emerso pcmcia-cs

2) ricompilato il kernel come indicato negli altri post

3) ho emerso anche hotplug (non so se necessario - mi serviva anche per altro)

Altro non ho fatto...

 :Smile: 

Quando colleghi la periferica cosa ti dice /var/log/messages ?

----------

## turborocket

 *grentis wrote:*   

> Allora: 
> 
> 1) ho emerso pcmcia-cs
> 
> [CUT]
> ...

 

ho emerso questo pcmcia-cs,ho ricompilato il kernel(l'avevo gia fatto prima di emergere questo sw)e l'hotplug ce l'avevo già....ora cosa faccio?

----------

## grentis

Ora prova a inserire la periferica e a postare l'ultimo pezzo di 

/var/log/messages

----------

## turborocket

non da segni di vita....collego la periferica ma la periferica(che dovrebbe dire che è collegata al pc)funziona come se non fosse collegata...

ma a che serve il pcmca-cs??

----------

## turborocket

posto un pò di output che mi danno

```
root@porno-->/etc/init.d # lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133] (rev 80)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133 AGP]

0000:00:0a.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ6912 Cardbus Controller

[CUT]

```

```
root@porno-->/etc/init.d # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

sr_mod                 14884  0

subfs                   9984  3

ide_scsi               15108  0
```

```

root@porno-->/etc/init.d # dmesg | grep -A 20 'Linux Kernel Card Services'

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [pm]

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.2[D] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.6[C] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0000:00:0a.0

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.6

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

vesafb: S3 Incorporated., VBE 2.0, Rev 1.1 (OEM: S3 Incorporated. Twister BIOS)

vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

```

e infine un dmesg

```
root@porno-->/etc/init.d # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.8-gentoo-r10 (root@porno) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #12 SMP Thu Nov 4 18:15:18 UTC 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000dff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000dff0000 - 000000000dffffc0 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000dffffc0 - 000000000e000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

223MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 57328

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 53232 pages, LIFO batch:12

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 OID_00                                    ) @ 0x000e4010

ACPI: RSDT (v001 OID_00 RSDT_000 0x30303030 _CSI 0x00010101) @ 0x0dfffbc0

ACPI: FADT (v001 INSYDE FACP_000 0x00000100 _CSI 0x00010101) @ 0x0dfffac0

ACPI: BOOT (v001 INSYDE SYS_BOOT 0x00000100 _CSI 0x00010101) @ 0x0dfffb50

ACPI: DBGP (v001 INSYDE SYS_DBGP 0x00000100 _CSI 0x00010101) @ 0x0dfffb80

ACPI: DSDT (v001 INSYDE   VT8362 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: ro root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-32@60 splash=silent,theme:emergence

fbsplash: silent

fbsplash: theme emergence

No local APIC present or hardware disabled

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c05ca000 soft=c05c2000

PID hash table entries: 1024 (order 10: 8192 bytes)

Detected 1533.348 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Memory: 220540k/229312k available (3345k kernel code, 8084k reserved, 1255k data, 244k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 3022.84 BogoMIPS

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0183f9ff c1cbf9ff 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  0183f9ff c1cbf9ff 00000000 00000000

Enabling disabled K7/SSE Support.

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps:        0383f9ff c1cbf9ff 00000000 00000020

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Edge set to Level Trigger.

CPU0: AMD mobile AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1800+  stepping 01

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 731.39 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 1 msecs.

SMP motherboard not detected.

Local APIC not detected. Using dummy APIC emulation.

Brought up 1 CPUs

CPU0:  online

 domain 0: span 01

  groups: 01

  domain 1: span 01

   groups: 01

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 588k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xe8a64, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Disabling VIA memory write queue (PCI ID 0305, rev 80): [55] 3c & 1f -> 1c

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 1)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 10 *11)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [pm]

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.2[D] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.6[C] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0000:00:0a.0

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.6

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

vesafb: S3 Incorporated., VBE 2.0, Rev 1.1 (OEM: S3 Incorporated. Twister BIOS)

vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:788a

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c7914, set palette = c00c795d

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=4096

vesafb: framebuffer at 0x90000000, mapped to 0xce807000, size 16384k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Simple Boot Flag at 0x37 set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1099739601.4294965949:0): initialized

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: devfs_debug: 0x0

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.15 [Flags: R/O].

udf: registering filesystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

Applying VIA southbridge workaround.

ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP0] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (29 C)

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: PS/2 Generic Mouse on isa0060/serio4

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

inotify init: minor=62

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP(,...)]

parport0: irq 7 detected

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.1.20-2.6 May-23-2004 Written by Donald Becker

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:12.0 (0001 -> 0003)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0xf0000000, 00:c0:9f:23:7f:c8, IRQ 11.

eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x7829 advertising 01e1 Link 45e1.

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

Colour QuickCam for Video4Linux v0.05

parport0 (bw-qcam): use data_reverse for this!

Mediavision Pro Movie Studio driver 0.02

PMS type is 0

Board not found.

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:11.1

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8231 (rev 10) IDE UDMA100 controller on pci0000:00:11.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1100-0x1107, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1108-0x110f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hda: IC25N020ATCS04-0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: QSI CD-RW/DVD-ROM SBW-241, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 39070080 sectors (20003 MB) w/1768KiB Cache, CHS=38760/16/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.02 loaded.

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

Intel ISA PCIC probe: not found.

Device 'i823650' does not have a release() function, it is broken and must be fixed.

Badness in device_release at drivers/base/core.c:85

 [<c02301d8>] kobject_cleanup+0x98/0xa0

 [<c05a154a>] init_i82365+0x1ca/0x200

 [<c059e4d1>] init_raw1394+0xd1/0x100

 [<c05809cc>] do_initcalls+0x2c/0xc0

 [<c01330a7>] init_workqueues+0x17/0x2e

 [<c0100534>] init+0x94/0x1f0

 [<c01004a0>] init+0x0/0x1f0

 [<c01042b1>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0x14

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.2[D] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: irq 11, io base 00001200

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

usbcore: registered new driver touchkitusb

usbcore: registered new driver cytherm

drivers/usb/misc/cytherm.c: v1.0:Cypress USB Thermometer driver

usbcore: registered new driver phidgetservo

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.4 (Mon May 17 14:31:44 2004 UTC).

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64

usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using address 2

ALSA device list:

  #0: VIA 82C686A/B rev40 at 0xe000, irq 10

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (1791 buckets, 14328 max) - 300 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)] on usb-0000:00:11.2-1

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.3

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.3

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

powernow: PowerNOW! Technology present. Can scale: frequency and voltage.

powernow: FSB: 133.334 MHz

powernow: Found PSB header at c00e5100

powernow: Table version: 0x12

powernow: Flags: 0x0 (Mobile voltage regulator)

powernow: Settling Time: 100 microseconds.

powernow: Has 1 PST tables. (Only dumping ones relevant to this CPU).

powernow: No PST tables match this cpuid (0x781)

powernow: This is indicative of a broken BIOS.

powernow: Trying ACPI perflib

powernow: acpi:  P0: 950 MHz 24000 mW 125 uS control 009c418d SGTC 10000

powernow:    FID: 0xd (9.5x [1266MHz])  VID: 0xc (1.400V)

powernow: acpi:  P1: 750 MHz 16337 mW 125 uS control 009c41c9 SGTC 10000

powernow:    FID: 0x9 (7.5x [1000MHz])  VID: 0xe (1.300V)

powernow: acpi:  P2: 700 MHz 15248 mW 125 uS control 009c41c8 SGTC 10000

powernow:    FID: 0x8 (7.0x [933MHz])   VID: 0xe (1.300V)

powernow: acpi:  P3: 600 MHz 12084 mW 125 uS control 009c4226 SGTC 10000

powernow:    FID: 0x6 (6.0x [800MHz])   VID: 0x11 (1.250V)

powernow: acpi:  P4: 500 MHz 9280 mW 125 uS control 009c4264 SGTC 10000

powernow:    FID: 0x4 (5.0x [666MHz])   VID: 0x13 (1.200V)

powernow: Minimum speed 666 MHz. Maximum speed 1266 MHz.

PM: Reading pmdisk image.

PM: Resume from disk failed.

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S4bios S5)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 244k freed

Adding 506512k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

subfs 0.9

eth0: Setting full-duplex based on MII #1 link partner capability of 45e1.

fbsplash: switching to verbose mode

mtrr: 0x90000000,0x2000000 overlaps existing 0x90000000,0x1000000

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=68, limit=4

isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=hdc, iso_blknum=16, block=16

subfs: submountd execution failure. Error 256

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=68, limit=4

isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=hdc, iso_blknum=16, block=16

subfs: submountd execution failure. Error 256

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=68, limit=4

isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=hdc, iso_blknum=16, block=16

subfs: submountd execution failure. Error 256

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=68, limit=4

isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=hdc, iso_blknum=16, block=16

subfs: submountd execution failure. Error 256

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=68, limit=4

isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=hdc, iso_blknum=16, block=16

subfs: submountd execution failure. Error 256
```

c'è qualche cosa che non va????come faccio far funzionare questa c***o di pcmci?

----------

## grentis

Serve per utilizzare le schede pcmcia 

(o almeno così dice la guida per l'installazione di gentoo    :Shocked:   )

Che scheda pcmcia hai? marca? modello?

Io ho una D-link e non ho mai avuto problemi...

----------

## grentis

Spetta un attimo...

dopo che hai emerso pcmcia-cs hai dato

```
 

rc-update add pcmcia-cs default

```

mi sa che mi sono dimenticato di dirtelo...è un servizio che dovrebbe partire al boot.

Se dopo non vuoi riavviare prova a farlo partire a mano

```

/etc/init.d/pcmcia start

```

Poi fai sapere      :Smile: 

----------

## turborocket

mi dice questo

```
root@porno-->/etc/init.d # /etc/init.d/pcmcia start

 * PCMCIA support detected.

 * Starting pcmcia...

cardmgr[9202]: no sockets found!

 * cardmgr failed to start.  Make sure that you have PCMCIA

 * modules built or support compiled into the kernel 
```

cosa mi manca?

----------

## grentis

Hai un contatto msn o un contatto icq?

così possiamo fare dei test senza intasare il form...

cmq...prova a mettere nella blacklist di hotplug (/etc/hotplug/blacklist)

```
yenta_socket

pcmcia_core

i82092

i82365

```

Poi mi sa che devi far ripartire...  :Sad:   (solo perchè non so come dire ad hotplug di ripartire "togliendo" le periferiche trovate - puoi provare con un /etc7init.d/hotplug restart ma non assicuro nulla)[/code]

----------

## turborocket

io avevo configurato il kernel non con moduli ma come <*>

ora ho modificato e configurato come moduli e vediamo che succede(lo yeta_socket non lo avevo ne come * ne come M)

----------

## turborocket

come immaginavo ora funziona...quando collego il lettore mp3 mi si accende e mi avverte che è collegato al pc...adesso devo andare che i miei amici mi aspettano allo skatepark!!

ci si sente dopo e vediamo se riesco a farlo andare come si deve:D ciao ragazzi

grazie tante grentis a dopo

----------

## turborocket

ok ora tutto funziona...però ho un dubbio

mi sembra ce vada un pò troppo lentamente...non arriva neppure a 2Mbyte al secondo(stando a quello che dice la finestra di avanzamento di kde...)

c'è un modo per poter testare la banda passande e capire cosa sia il collo di bottiglia che limiti così tanto considerando che la usb2 dovrebbe avere almeno 5 megabyte/s stabili di banda????

----------

